# Giant vs. Scott vs. Cannondale



## Qwerta (Jun 26, 2014)

Giant XtC Composite 1 vs. Scott Scale 940 vs. Scott Scale 930 vs. Cannondale F29 carbon 3 vs. Cannondale F29 5?

I know some of them are carbon and other aluminium... but which one would you choose and why? Price is important but quality is priority.


----------



## fishboy316 (Jan 10, 2014)

I have a Cdale f29 1 alloy. I really love the thing and it seem to be pretty darn tough also. I have taken 2 really bad spills on it and it has come out like a champ both times(Much better than I did!LOL) It is the kind of bike that makes you want to ride it at every chance. Kinda calls you when you walk past it, Ya know? Ride em all and see what you like best and what fits you best. Took me a couple months to pick this one out. 
Bill


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Giant no question.

XTC is bomber especially climbing. 

Giant knows their stuff


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

The one I could get on team form.  Because in any given segment and pricepoint, everybody's hardtails are pretty much the same. All three companies are quite reputable.

Absent a deal, whichever one felt right when I rode it. Sometimes that's something about the geometry, sometimes it's just the bars and stem that come stock. But it never hurts to have a leg up on dialing in fit. I don't think I've ever tried a bike that felt right, then been wrong. But I've had a couple that didn't feel right at the outset and I could never quite dial in.

In general, spending more up front means lessing messing around later.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

XTC is great overall specially climbing


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I would do a test ride on all three and decide which one fits me best, and which one rode the most to my likings. Every bike rides differently, pick the one that works for you.

If all of the bikes feel exactly the same (which is very unlikely) I'd probably go with the Cannondale as the Lefty forks are more latterly rigid than most other forks.

Also, if the decision is close, determine which shop you like better and support them.


----------



## Qwerta (Jun 26, 2014)

I tried Scott Scale 930 today. It is great but I am worried about it's SRAM components. I am reading that Shimano has much better durability :/


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

In fairness, test rides are a bit of a crapshoot.

I've seen a lot of folks do a quick test in the parking lot, and it's just not enough. Ideally, you'd want to test all the bikes a couple of times each on a trail you are familiar with.

The other problem is that a bike could be "perfect" for you, but have something on it that bothers you in the short term. For example, the saddle might not be comfortable, and that affects your rating on a test ride.

Lastly, bike setup will really affect things. Again, a quick saddle height adjustment before the parking lot test isn't enough. You may need a stem length change, saddle location, etc.

For these reasons, I like AndrwSwitch's comment about them being reputable manufacturers. At the end of the day, just ensure you have the right frame size, and the right bike for the type of riding you do most. Then, if you buy from a good manufacturer from a good LBS, you can adjust the rest.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Qwerta said:


> I tried Scott Scale 930 today. It is great but I am worried about it's SRAM components. I am reading that Shimano has much better durability :/


I'm not really a SRAM fan. But what I said about buying what's on team form? That got me a blend of X7, X5, and the X9 rear derailleur. Brakes are Avid Elixirs. The fork is a RockShox Reba. So far, all that stuff has been working great. I've got over 1200 miles on the bike, and I've needed a new chain and new brake pads. Only failure so far was a spoke, and the wheels are from some other brand.

I guess other things equal I might choose Shimano. Although they're being very stubborn about gear combinations lately. But I decided it would be silly not to buy a bike I liked because of SRAM, and so far haven't regretted that, and also that it wasn't worth several hundred extra to get a Shimano model or a retail bike.


----------



## Qwerta (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks. Will probably go with the Scott 930 but I just wanna try Giant XtC first. Reviews are great... but it's kind of a weird because Giant company favors 27.5 over 29.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

All of your choices are pretty awesome as you have pretty taste, you can roll the dice and which ever one it lands on would guarantee to put a smile on your face.


----------



## uphillnogo (Oct 8, 2011)

Cannondale has by far the best warranty of the three. It also has the lefty which is at least a pound lighter than the other forks you will see. So for me it would be Cannondale 1st, Scott 2nd, and Giant which has made a mistake in going to all 27.5 (IMHO) way down 3rd.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Giant first. Cannondale second. Scott third.

That's how I'd rank the models you picked for a "trail" bike application.

They are all good.

imho:
The scott's tend to feel a bit "stiff" in suspension, I think rebound is overly aggressive for my tastes.

The Cannondale, I wish it were more squishy on long rides too.

The Giant is at the right spot of cushiony but firm.


----------

